# Jointer Recommendations



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I got rid of the small old 4" jointer I had and hoped I could do most of my jointing on the router table. That isn't working out so I am looking for a new 6" jointer. Of course I am keeping my eye on Kijiji and Craiglist for something used, in excellent condition and at a jaw dropping price. A new one is a possibility if the price is right. So any recommendations you can give me would be a great help even in looking for used ones. I do have some criteria as follows:
It must be available in Canada. The cross border shipping costs will not work on a huge item like this.
The price (as delegated by the spouse) should not exceed 500.00 CDN.
It must be at least 6", but not some monster cabinet model, I am still working out of my now very crowded garage. If there is actually a decent bench model I would consider it. 
It must be 110/120V. 
Some of the models I have been looking at are the Ridgid JP0610, Craftex CT086 and the General 80-075. I also considered the Sears Craftsman 6 1/8" benchtop model, but I am open to all suggestions.
Thanks!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Deb,

The Ridgid is a very good model in your price range if you can still get one. I had one before I ran out of room in my shop and found it to be a quality machine that did the job well.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I like the Ridgid model. I _*might*_ be able to order it through Home Depot in Canada. They don't carry them in store here. I have no idea why, they seem like a decent machine.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Deb, i would think you could order it from home depot. i wanted a delta 8 inch grinder. hd didnt sell them. lowes does. i had store credit at hd, so i called their corporate office. i had bought a lot from them over the last few years. within 2 days they ordered one from delta and it was supposed to be about 40 dollars more than lowes, i told the manager i could buy it at lowes for 129 and he met the price.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Levon I wish someone other then HD sold the Ridgid jointer in Canada. Some competition would be good. I did find someone inquiring about it on the HD site and was advised to order it at the Pro desk at the local HD store. Maybe I'll give that a try. 
Thanks.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Deb, try that and if they cant help you talk to a store manager at customer service. it cant hurt, right? if you can order it, it probably wont take too long to get it. being on the internet more and more, i have gotten use to waiting on orders. the only thing i hate is when they ship things by U.S. mail. they are so sloooooow!!!! lol


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good morning, I picked up the Delta J (something) 360 It is a 6". I got it at a Rockler sale fro 200.00. I can say that I like it so far. I have learned it is real easy to mess up cutters, I see results of very small debris in the finished products so I will be very careful of what I run though it. It is the only jointer I have ever owned so not way to compare. I was looking at the Ridgid before the sale ever came up, but for 300.00 I picked up the jointer and a planner. These will do till things change.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow Jerry that was quite a deal you got there. Wish Rockler was in Canada


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Deb,
The Ridgid JP0610 is an excellent tool. When I got mine from HD it was perfect right out of the box.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Can you get the "Woodstar", a Sheppac unit, 8"x6" planer thicknesser, retails here for £200:00 I am also limited for space, and have had one for 3 years, does a very good job, although the motor is a bit noisy.


----------



## fasttruck860 (Feb 18, 2008)

Also, check grizzleys website. There are a few floor models in your price range and also a bench top unit for $200.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

I recently purchased a 6" table top joiner and 12-1/2 planer from Sunhill Machinery. Both are working fine (and loud). Run a lot of pine, poplar, cherry, maple and white oak through. The most has been white oak if you count number of passes since I would have it backed off to 1/32" type passes for that stuff. Pine is the only problem wood because of the pitch. Have to stop, unplug the power and clean everything with that junk. Both are two knife, straight cutter designs so there are tool marks to clean up. Getting better at putting a burr on the scraper too. 


Joiner was $99 and planer was $250 (US) plus shipping. I believe they are shipping out of California. My shipping total was around $70 due to weight. Obviously, YMMV for shipping into Canada.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> Wow Jerry that was quite a deal you got there. Wish Rockler was in Canada


They had a Saturday store sale, each store had a limited number to sell. I could not be there in line at 5AM, as I knew one would have to be to have a chance to get one, because I had a mens Bible study in my home at 7AM. So my wife volunteered to go and was number 2 in line!! The planner is a Wilton 12.5" and went with stand for 100.00. No I have never heard of them, but seems they are made by Jet and there is one just like it sold by Grizzly. At any rate I will one day upgrade but for now they do just fine.

Looks like Rob got a good deal to get himself started at least started also.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

OMG you guys got some great deals going on. I need a deal like that. If I could spend less then 200.00 the spouse would do flips! LOL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb (Dep)

I know this is long shot..
But you may want to call Grizzly, they have 
Scratch and Dent items all the time, be sure to ask about any returned items or rebuilt items.

http://grizzly.com/outlet/

I know the pond is a big deal,,,,but you must know someone on this side of the pond, that you could drop ship the item to and then take a Sat. trip and go pick it up on this side of the pond..you can get some great deals by making some phone calls.. 

We have two Mike's that are right next to the pond so to speak and I sure they would be more than happy to let you use the address to drop ship to..



======


...








CanuckGal said:


> OMG you guys got some great deals going on. I need a deal like that. If I could spend less then 200.00 the spouse would do flips! LOL


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Bobj3 the drop shipping would work but it would still have to be a heck of a deal because I would still have to pay the damn Canadian duties and taxes at the border.  It's kind of hard to sneak something the size of a jointer across the border. 
I don't rule out cross border shopping. If it's the right price I'm all for it. 
I checked your grizzley link, nothing in my price range there atm.
I am not in a rush really, but I do love a good bargain!
I'm going to Home Depot next week (I live out of town). I'll see what they say about the Ridgid model. Still shopping in the mean time.
I'm kicking my butt now because they had the General 80-075 at the woodshow last weekend for 399.00. :'( *WHY* didn't I buy it???? It's 599.00 at the General outlet in town.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

You may want to check out the one below 

http://grizzly.com/products/6-x-46-Jointer/G0654



========



CanuckGal said:


> Bobj3 the drop shipping would work but it would still have to be a heck of a deal because I would still have to pay the damn Canadian duties and taxes at the border.  It's kind of hard to sneak something the size of a jointer across the border.
> I don't rule out cross border shopping. If it's the right price I'm all for it.
> I checked your grizzley link, nothing in my price range there atm.
> I am not in a rush really, but I do love a good bargain!
> ...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Deb you may want to check out this page, just in case http://grizzly.com/outlet/12-1-2-Portable-Planer/G0663 I don't know if it would be of interest to you, but just in case it is.

By the way BJ I just happened to see the above page when I went looking for a planer like mine but a different color, if you know what I mean. seems they are all made in the same place.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello Deb,

whatever you do, let us know what you decide and send us some pictures of the new joiner.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Bobj3 LOL at your "edited" post. Thanks for not telling me. (BTW I am starting to miss the Dep thing)
There is also still the exchange rate to consider. 469.00 US works out to 588.00 CDN. Add the pick up, possible associated border costs... well I am headed for divorce...lol. I'm too old to be a divorced wannabe woodshopaholic.
But I am going back into town next week and we have another tool supplier that doesn't like to list their prices online (Federated Tool) and I just may bring in some of these ads and see if I can swing a deal. 
Jerry thanks for the tip on the planer but I do have one already. One of those few tools I bought new. I still think you got a better deal though.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Deb,

One more option you should look at is a Stanley #7. I sold my Jointer and enjoy my #7 (it's the big one on the top shelf)


----------



## Ross72 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Deb,

Just a thought, but i went to an auction last nite and they sold a 6" delta jointer on a stand for $30. It was an older one and neede a belt but ran well. Check local auction houses. This auction was in a town that has about 1200 people.

Ross


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Deb, I have no idea what the economy is like in Canada. But if it's anything like here in the US, I would keep watching Craigslist. I'm seeing more and more great deals from poor souls that need money more than tools(we might all be there soon). I recently passed on a 6" Powermatic with mobile base for $300. And right now I now where a basicly new Grizzly 452Z with spiral cutterhead is for $350.I would love to have one but I just don't have room in my garage. Plus I can do just about anything a jointer can do with other tools.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

A side thought. If one were to sneak a jointer with dull knives across the border, would they be arrested as a tearoutist?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb ( Dep )

I know you will get a great deal ,,, you have the drive, and you don't want to tick off your mate it takes two now days to make it all the way down the road..   

Yep, I did edit the post  I don't want to see you get in a jam over something I said...  we all need to play by the rules but I do bend them just a little bit sometimes.  and I do from time to time go over 70 miles per.hour.. by I must say I have not got a ticket in 29 years of driving .. 


==========







CanuckGal said:


> Bobj3 LOL at your "edited" post. Thanks for not telling me. (BTW I am starting to miss the Dep thing)
> There is also still the exchange rate to consider. 469.00 US works out to 588.00 CDN. Add the pick up, possible associated border costs... well I am headed for divorce...lol. I'm too old to be a divorced wannabe woodshopaholic.
> But I am going back into town next week and we have another tool supplier that doesn't like to list their prices online (Federated Tool) and I just may bring in some of these ads and see if I can swing a deal.
> Jerry thanks for the tip on the planer but I do have one already. One of those few tools I bought new. I still think you got a better deal though.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Ralph Barker said:


> A side thought. If one were to sneak a jointer with dull knives across the border, would they be arrested as a tearoutist?


I don't know about Deb but you should keep an eye peeled for the pun-police!


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Delta portable

This guy is a shorty but its a starter and the closest I could find in your price range that import duty tax won't put a sleeper hold on.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Deb. As someone who shops across the border frequently, things have loosened up quite a bit. SWMBO and I have come back quite regularly with $300+ in groceries and sewing supplies (she's a quilt addict) and been told "Have a nice day". Of course, I've been sent in to pay for $50 as well so it is truly a crap shoot. There is not much in the way of duty any more, just tax... can't forget the governments pound of flesh now, can we? 

Brian


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I spent a lot of time on Craigslist looking for a jointer. Found a nice Jet 6" for a good price. Keep at it, and you'll find one.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Guys thanks for all the replies and suggestions. I am working all weekend again so just checking in real quick. 
I keep hoping something awesome will turn up on the classifieds sites. The price range of the bench models is right, but I really want something I won't have to replace. 
Bob I have one of those #7's but I need a lot more practice to be proficient with it.
Also for the cross border shopping, - I am one of "those" people who always gets pulled in. I don't think I look suspicious. Maybe I try too hard...lol.
I hate buying some guys tools cause he lost a job. I know how I would feel if it were me. I like to find the ones that say "retiring and moving to an apartment" or "upgrading". 
I have been struggling a bit with the bandsaw, getting it tuned up. But I will post some pics soon, and hopefully ones with a new jointer.


----------



## Thelt (Feb 3, 2009)

*Freebie*

I've got a Craftsman 6" (pictured below). I got this one at the best price possible, FREE. It's not the prettiest, but it works. While deer hunting, I found this laying in a ravine (minus the mobile base) in the woods. I have no earthly idea why someone would throw away a perfectly good jointer. Needless to say that ended the deer hunt for me that day. I went and got my son and loaded it in my country Cadillac. Took it into the shop, plugged it in and it ran. It had a ticking noise as it ran. I unplugged it and rotated the cutters by hand and found one of the blades were out of adjustment and hitting the table top. Readjusted the blade and it ran smooth as a top. I have since sharpened the blades and use it quite regularly. 

The mobile base is from Harbor Freight (similar to photo 2) and the wood is made from a piece of scrap laminated ceiling joist, cut to fit the mobile base.

All in all, I've got maybe $40 (US) in the whole thing. I'll take some better pics and post 'em soon.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Now that's what I call good hunting! NICE!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Congrats Frank. You bagged your limit on jointers.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Well it looks like the Ridgid jointer is no longer an option.
The email I sent to Ridgid:
03/03/09 07:40: I am trying to find a Canadian retailer of your JP0610 Jointer. I tried the local Home Depot, which seems to be the only Canadian source for Ridgid tools, but I was told by the clerk at the contractor desk that they cannot order any Ridgid Tools they do not stock. The US Home Depot stores carry this jointer so I am wondering why it is not available in Canada?
Can you tell me where in Canada I might be able to find this jointer? 

The Reply:
The #JP0610 Jointer/Planer is no longer being produced. The only way one might still be obtained is by going in to your local Home Depot and having their customer service desk do what is called a "remote SKU search", which allows them to check with their sister stores and their DC (Distribution Center) to see if stock can be found, and shipped in for you. 


How odd that one of the woodworking magazines just did a review of this jointer (and recommended it) and that it is still available through HD in the US. 

So my search continues.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Grizzly has free shipping on almost every model jointer now. They added a bunch more to the free ship page.

I am not sure if that is for Canada though, but I would check it out. I want one of those Grizzly jointer bad and now with the free shipping my mouth is watering I just can not swing it.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/mach-specs.aspx?key=450000

It looks like the pulled they free ship from the 410.00 6" jointer, but when the free shipping is put back on it that would be a nice deal!

http://www.grizzly.com/products/6-Jointer/G0452

This is the one I want! Just to much money right now, but a great deal if someone is in that price range, especially with the free shipping.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/8-Jointer-with-Parallelogram-Beds/G0490


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Deb: before I got mine, I was looking for the Ridgid jointer. It was not available in Canada at all. However, there were some units available in the US in some of their stores there. When last I checked, the units in the US carried the CSA approval so you can use them here without problems.

I stumbled on a Delta J360 for about $200 Cdn. It is dent identical to the BusyBee Craftex CT086. I stood there with the Busy Bee salesman with the two units beside each other and we compared them. Other than knobs being a bit different or other cosmetic stuff, they were identical. BusyBee sells carbide blade sets for these two jointers. I think Jet also uses the same. There is one manufacturer in Korea that makes them and they stick on a lot of different brand names.

Good Luck


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Ron I considered the CT086, I just don't know a lot of people who have bought Craftex products or have I heard anyone recommend them. It LOOKS like a good solid machine. But that doesn't always mean anything.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I've heard some say the HF machines are pretty good. Prices are low. Got a HF nearby or across the border?
http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=jointer&Submit=Go


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> Ron I considered the CT086, I just don't know a lot of people who have bought Craftex products or have I heard anyone recommend them. It LOOKS like a good solid machine. But that doesn't always mean anything.


Hi Deb:

What I was trying to say is that the CT086 is the same as... Buying becomes now a matter of price not quality, since all units are functionally identical. You might find a few cosmetic differences but that's about it. SteelCity dropped their entry level 6" and instead is targetting the higher priced market. You might take a look at what they have. 

The real determinant is where to get parts in 15 years when your godson "borrows" it when you're not around and runs some aluminum through it to see what it would do. That's when the vendor will make a difference. If you go with the department store model, their parts won't fit one supply contract to the next, even for the same model number. Going to a dedicated manufacturer/vendor you stand a better chance of "re-tooling" your equipment in the long term. In Canada we have King and BusyBee that are major importers in the east. I'm not sure about the west, they have different supply arrangements.

It appears that the King Canada KC-60FX is the same as the BusyBee CT086. However, King is making a big thing about "jack screw cutterhead system." I don't know if this is much different than the Craftex or even if it is of some benefit. Perhaps others can provide comment.

Allthunbs


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Deb (the woodworking artist formerly known as Dep  ), I wish I could be of help, too, but I have no clue about what is available in Canada. I have two old Delta 4" jointers (one I bought and one I inherited when my dad passed) and an old Inca 8" combo jointer/planer (Inca now being out of business). 

Inca, if you're not familiar with them, was a Swedish tool maker - good stuff. So far, I haven't needed any parts, but I've only had it for about 30 years, so the jury is still out, as they say.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Mike there are several HF stores in MI which is not _too_ far from me and they do have great prices. But I am keeping the cross border shopping as a last resort just because of all the hassles.

Allthunbs I am going to drop into Busy Bee next week and check out the CT086. I have had a couple of King tools in the past and I have NOTHING nice to say about them. The only Craftex tool I own is a pin nailer. Little hard to judge by that.



> I've only had it for about 30 years


Ralph I hope I live long enough to be able to say that about ANY tool! LOL. This "woodworking artist" (and I use that term laughingly) got a bit of a late start.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I must say CanuckGal the little boy in the pic is so cute! Is that your son? Looks like a potential woodworker to me! I am sure my Dominick would love to play with him. To bad we are so far apart.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Nick. He is actually my grandson Kaydin. He likes the shop but is scared of the loud machines. That is probably a good thing at his age (3). He like the big ear muffs I make him wear. But I take him out there and build simple things when he is here. Last time we built a little bird house out of scraps. He was quite fascinated how the bandsaw cut curves in wood. Unfortunately he usually comes on weekends and I am usually at work  The spouse manages to keep him entertained though  
Dominick is quite a little cutie too! And judging by the walls, quite the little artist!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

*New Jointer*

Well I finally made a decision and went with the Craftex jointer from Busy Bee Tools. It was on sale for 399.00 so that was part of the decision. Getting the two not so well built fellas there to load it into the back seat of my little Chevy Cobalt was very entertaining. (it weighs just over 200 LBS). Got it home and put together (another feat in itself) just need to do some set up on it now. It actually runs very quiet and smooth. Let's hope it cuts equally as well.
I am including a pic of my old jointer that I sold so you can see this is a big upgrade for me! :sold:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb ( Dep)

NICE 
I knew as soon as I saw the picture it was your new toy.. I saw the wood in the black metal rack in the back ground 


I can't tell from the picture if it has a vac.pickup system, if not you want to make one or buy one as soon as you can,, they make tons of chips but the bad part is if you don't suck them out of the machine they go around and around and will chip the blades in heart beat..


=======



CanuckGal said:


> Well I finally made a decision and went with the Craftex jointer from Busy Bee Tools. It was on sale for 399.00 so that was part of the decision. Getting the two not so well built fellas there to load it into the back seat of my little Chevy Cobalt was very entertaining. (it weighs just over 200 LBS). Got it home and put together (another feat in itself) just need to do some set up on it now. It actually runs very quiet and smooth. Let's hope it cuts equally as well.
> I am including a pic of my old jointer that I sold so you can see this is a big upgrade for me! :sold:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Bob it did come with a vac attachment, I didn't install it as I still have no vac system.  It's got a 4" port and I only have a 1 1/4 inch hose on my little 4 gal vac. There is a dust "chute" but I guess that's not going to cut it. Now that you tell me about the chip problem I will have to get on that. I didn't know that about it ruining the blades.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> Well I finally made a decision and went with the Craftex jointer from Busy Bee Tools. . . .


Way cool. It even has yellow racing stripes!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Deb

1 1/4" is better than nothing,,,just make a plug to fit in the 4 " hole, drill out a hole so the 1 1/4" hose end just slides in.. put a screw or two into the 4" plug to hold it in place, then when you get a big vac. system pull the plug out...


=======



CanuckGal said:


> Bob it did come with a vac attachment, I didn't install it as I still have no vac system.  It's got a 4" port and I only have a 1 1/4 inch hose on my little 4 gal vac. There is a dust "chute" but I guess that's not going to cut it. Now that you tell me about the chip problem I will have to get on that. I didn't know that about it ruining the blades.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

> It even has yellow racing stripes!


Yes that was the deal clincher for me! LOL

Bob, you just figure every thing out in a flash. Too bad they can't clone your brain. I would definitely buy one even WITHOUT racing stripes!  I'm going to give that a try!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Deb

It comes from did that, done that  type of thing,,it was a 2 1/2" hose for me after I wiped out a set or two of blades .. 



=====






CanuckGal said:


> Yes that was the deal clincher for me! LOL
> 
> Bob, you just figure every thing out in a flash. Too bad they can't clone your brain. I would definitely buy one even WITHOUT racing stripes!  I'm going to give that a try!


----------

